# is chem products legit?



## timeswift (Mar 1, 2011)

sorry newbie question,

i got scammed several times and was wondering if anyone has any good reviews on chems products?


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 1, 2011)

Chemone was definetly g2g.  I am currently taking extreme peptides aromasin right now seems to be working well but it has only been 4 days.  The prices are great and the shipping was very fast 2 days. So far I like the EP .


----------



## toothache (Mar 1, 2011)

You talking about CEM Products?  Because they are definitely legit.


----------



## timeswift (Mar 1, 2011)

thanks.
ya cem products.  prices are a little high for me but i will sacrifice for quality.  
i'm a newbie so i don't know what g2g stands for someone elaborate for me.

thanks for feedback

does cem have good delivery to canada anyone?


----------

